# under 16 and dla



## ordie71 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi I've been receiving dla(disability living allowance)for 7yrs for my son,he's now reached 14 and they have decided I'm not entitled to it.personally I think this is unfair as reaching puberty things gave changes a lot for the worse.I have already appealed and they have not changed their mind..is anyone else in same position?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi ordie71, welcome to the forum  I don't personally have experience of your situation, but I will move this to the parents section where those who have will be able to help.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, when you say you've appealed, do you mean you "asked them to look at the claim again"?  Or asked to go to the appeals tribunal?  If you haven't yet done so, I would recommend going to tribunal.  Ask the DWP to give you their Statement of Reasons for refusing your son's claim, and then provide evidence showing their reasons to be untrue.  The DWP guidelines that they are now using are that a child aged 12 on injections or aged 14 on a pump should need no more care or supervision than any other child of that age who does not have diabetes.  If you can show that your child DOES in fact need more care and supervision, you should be able to get his DLA reinstated.  Good luck!


----------



## WorriedMum (Jan 22, 2014)

*Dla*

Hello
My son was getting middle band DLA up until he was 18 last year and we took it to the tribunal stage (after failing 2appeals) and we won but it was reduced to lowest band. We were happy but it is so unfair because it is a non-stop struggle and I was getting carers allowance which was around ?65 a week and he was getting about ?60 a week.
They are making it much more difficult now to claim.

You must take it further.


----------

